# F15! Can not read BDC_BODY data



## magicyuan (Sep 11, 2013)

Hit"Reading code" , All ecus going fine except BDC_BODY

Errors below:

Transaktions-Report: Aktion: Codierdaten lesen

cafd_000017be-005_016_107 Fehler:
CPS read from ECU "ECUId:BDC_BODY_0x40" failed! [C070]
openECUConnection for link BDC_BODY_40_ETHERNET failed with error MCDError Severity: 2051, Error Code: 49184, Description: Object with name not found, Vendor Code: 3, Vendor Description: provided name BDC_BODY_40_ETHERNET doesn't map to an item [1694]


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

magicyuan said:


> Hit"Reading code" , All ecus going fine except BDC_BODY
> 
> Errors below:
> 
> ...


There is a known issue with E-Sys / PSdZData and F15's. Try "Read ECU" instead of "Read VCM" to populate SVT, and then try coding it.


----------



## evacheung (Sep 18, 2012)

Same issue here - any resolution for this? Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

evacheung said:


> Same issue here - any resolution for this? Thanks.


What issue? You can't read BDC module? Did you try Read ECU instead of Read SVT? Do you have E-Sys memory set for 1024 Mb?


----------



## evacheung (Sep 18, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> What issue? You can't read BDC module? Did you try Read ECU instead of Read SVT? Do you have E-Sys memory set for 1024 Mb?


Read ECU lists all the ECUs but when I go to read individual CAFD_ under BDC_BODY to make changes, I get "BDC_BODY_40_ETHERNET doesn't map to an item" error. Memory is set to 1024. Using 52.5 PSDZData.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Try 53.0 PSdzData.


----------



## NPickles (Jul 8, 2014)

evacheung said:


> Read ECU lists all the ECUs but when I go to read individual CAFD_ under BDC_BODY to make changes, I get "BDC_BODY_40_ETHERNET doesn't map to an item" error. Memory is set to 1024. Using 52.5 PSDZData.


Did Shawn's suggestion work?

If not are you using the F025 connection target?


----------



## evacheung (Sep 18, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Try 53.0 PSdzData.





NPickles said:


> Did Shawn's suggestion work?
> 
> If not are you using the F025 connection target?


Tried 53.0 and same error. Tried F025 target and still have the same problem.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

It does sound like PSdZ mapping error. 
If you like, you can send your SVT and log file to me and I can try and look at it tonight: fxxtokenmaster[at]Gmail


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

If it is a PSdZ mapping error, this usually only happens with FrankenPSdZdata, where new PSdZData version folder was copied on top of older version, rather then deleting and replacing, or when an ISTA/P Jetstream update (e.g. 52.1) is incorrectly applied to its base PSdZdata (e.g. 52.0).


----------



## Rbats (Jul 4, 2014)

So, was this a PSdZ mapping error? Curious as I will be coding my F15 soon. Thanks.


----------



## NPickles (Jul 8, 2014)

One of two causes from what I have learned.

Either two different versions of PSdZdata haven been copied, one over the other, ending up with mixed versions in a single folder structure which gives errors or if the wrong connection target is used you can get an error when trying to download certain ECU's CAFD files. 

On the F15, BDC_BODY is one that only works using the F25 connection target whereas many of the ECU's can be downloaded using other targets without error. For the F15, the F25 connection target is the correct one to use.


----------



## Mlodeks (Dec 26, 2014)

I have same problem where I can not read BDC_BODY can someone send me newest PSdZdata please.
This is error I,m getting Hit"Reading code" , All ecus going fine except BDC_BODY

cafd_000017be-005_016_107 Fehler:
CPS read from ECU "ECUId:BDC_BODY_0x40" failed! [C070]
openECUConnection for link BDC_BODY_40_ETHERNET failed with error MCDError Severity: 2051, Error Code: 49184, Description: Object with name not found, Vendor Code: 3, Vendor Description: provided name BDC_BODY_40_ETHERNET doesn't map to an item [1694]


----------



## Bimmercoder (Oct 19, 2017)

Mlodeks said:


> I have same problem where I can not read BDC_BODY can someone send me newest PSdZdata please.
> This is error I,m getting Hit"Reading code" , All ecus going fine except BDC_BODY
> 
> cafd_000017be-005_016_107 Fehler:
> ...


Did you select F25 as target?


----------



## Mlodeks (Dec 26, 2014)

Yes I did.


----------



## Bimmercoder (Oct 19, 2017)

Mlodeks said:


> Yes I did.


psdzdata 63.1 Lite link sent by PM


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Bimmercoder said:


> psdzdata 63.1 Lite link sent by PM


Latest always found here. But, update only required if "not found [C012]" error.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mlodeks said:


> I have same problem where I can not read BDC_BODY can someone send me newest PSdZdata please.
> This is error I,m getting Hit"Reading code" , All ecus going fine except BDC_BODY
> 
> cafd_000017be-005_016_107 Fehler:
> ...


"Object with name not found" and "doesn't map to an item normally means you have incorrect E-Sys Launcher Car Series or E-Sys Connection Target selected.


----------



## rmelugin (Dec 28, 2018)

Sorry to bubble up an old thread, but I've burned a couple hours researching this and still having issues. I'm getting the same error;

cafd_000017be-005_016_107 Fehler:
CPS read from ECU "ECUId:BDC_BODY_0x40" failed! [C070]
openECUConnection for link BDC_BODY_40_ETHERNET failed with error MCDError Severity: 2051, Error Code: 49184, Description: Object with name not found, Vendor Code: 3, Vendor Description: provided name BDC_BODY_40_ETHERNET doesn't map to an item [1694]

I also have the same issue with HKFM. I'm trying to code a 2018 X5 xDrivei35 (F15). I was able to successfully code HU_NBT already on this vehicle, but that's it. I previously coded my F10 (2015 535i) without issue also. I've set the Launcher PRO to include F025 (and tried various other combinations as well). I've messed with the RAM settings. I can't get past this error. Any suggestions? What additional information is needed?

I'm using:

- v.63.3_PSdZData_Full
- Latest Launcher Pro (it just updated) v.3.2.1.153
- E-Sys 3.31.0

Happy to send any logs or screenshots that would help. Thanks so much.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rmelugin said:


> Sorry to bubble up an old thread, but I've burned a couple hours researching this and still having issues. I'm getting the same error;
> ...
> Description: provided name BDC_BODY_40_ETHERNET doesn't map to an item [1694]


Same Error = Same Answer:

"_Object with name not found" and "doesn't map to an item normally means you have incorrect E-Sys Launcher Car Series or E-Sys Connection Target selected."_


----------

